# House Party Channel 4



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry didn't know if this should be in tv or music section.

Anyone else watching this? 6 hours of live interrupted DJ's starting with Grandmaster Flash. Looks like it'll be a late one!


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Am watching it lol


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

They missed a bit of a trick by not having a crowd it would have added to it

Stay with me is getting a bit repetitive too lol


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

I know what you mean lol hes said it rather alot lol


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Will_G said:


> They missed a bit of a trick by not having a crowd it would have added to it


Definitely.

Suppose C4 weren't feeling too brave at the propsect of having a few zoomers slap bang in front of a camera!

Only watched GMF but his set was actually alright, just needed less chat from him I thought.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I was quite impressed by Annie Mac although never keen on her on the radio her set was good and no chat


----------



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

Its playing in my house now loving some of the tunes GMF is playing, has anyone got a link to a torrent site that i can d/l it from


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

They don't allow links like that on here but I'll be looking for one too


----------

